# Weddings



## z104 (3 Feb 2008)

Do you love them or do you cringe when you see the invite?

My own opinion: I loved them once upon a time but due to 5 weddings last year I'm left with wedding fatigue!


----------



## Sn@kebite (3 Feb 2008)

Never been a guest at one before but used to sing at numerous ones and watched the whole thing unfold, pretty happy days. I liked the atmosphere of them.

(Especially the grins on the clergy personel with the money rolling in. )


----------



## ClubMan (4 Feb 2008)

Niallers said:


> Do you love them or do you cringe when you see the invite?
> 
> My own opinion: I loved them once upon a time but due to 5 weddings last year I'm left with wedding fatigue!


Don't cringe - just send "regrets" so.


----------



## z104 (4 Feb 2008)

True, That's what you should probably do but it's not that easy if it's a good friend.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Feb 2008)

Can't see why not...


----------



## truthseeker (4 Feb 2008)

Im a cringer.

Mostly because I hate the hypocrisy of a couple who havent seen the inside of a church for many a long year insisting on the full white church wedding with a reception afterwards that seems to be full of people who dont seem to know the bride OR the groom but are invited to keep parents or someone else happy, so my opinion on a lot of weddings is that they are a big anonymous hypocrital event played out to keep other people happy.

I also dont enjoy the Irish attitude to weddings that seems to be 'lets have a drinking session from the moment the church bit is over until Im turfed out of the residents bar'.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Feb 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Mostly because I hate the hypocrisy of a couple who havent seen the inside of a church for many a long year insisting on the full white church wedding


Me too but I guess people are entitled to their own hypocrisy if they want...


> a drinking session from the moment the church bit is over


Many of them that I've been at start before the church bit!


----------



## truthseeker (4 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Me too but I guess people are entitled to their own hypocrisy if they want...


 
Yes thats true. Maybe Im a little old fashioned but I also feel that a 'marraige' should be treated with a certain degree of seriousness and that the ensuing celebration should reflect that. Whereas Irish weddings seem to reflect a major drinking session with people behaving like lunatics as the day wears on. Its just not a scene Im into. I could happily live out my days without being subjected to someones barely known, 60 yr old Uncle Johnny getting his shirt off on a sweaty dancefloor and making a grab for any woman in range while his buddies stand by shouting encouragement and swilling pints.


----------



## ci1 (4 Feb 2008)

I'm not a big fan to be honest.

I know what Clubman means by sending a regret card.  I sent a regret card to an ex-friend for her wedding because I did not want to go and the guilt I was put through was unreal. By her, her family and our mutual friends....hence she's my ex-friend!  Sio sending a card is fine but it obviously upsets and offends people when you say you don't wanna join their day.

They are expensive, everyone trying to outdo each other on presents and clothes, meeting up with people you haven't seen for ages and don't want to see, people getting locked and talking utter sh1te, and meeting relations after years and being asked "When is your big day"?? 

Unless its a really close friend or family member who I just want to share the day with for sentimental reasons then I just say no!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Feb 2008)

Well said. Good to see that some people think and act for themselves rather than being mindlessly driven by etiquette or the ridiculous expectations of others.


----------



## pc7 (4 Feb 2008)

on the subject of going or not! we are thinking of getting married in Rome, I don't mind where we get married once close friends and close family could come.  Would do it at home as I can be ruthless and not care who is upset that they aren't invited my list if its here is the same as away, but the boyfriend can't be so ruthless (well wont) so at least going away we can say its just a small few friends and family. 
The big worry I have about going away is putting people to expense, one of ways around this that I'm thinking of is to pay for the people who I know might be tight financially but that we'd like there to share the day and also say to people we don't want presents just "their presence".  
What do you guys think, or is it that most people are cringing at invites full stop!


----------



## Tarquin (4 Feb 2008)

Hi


----------



## pc7 (4 Feb 2008)

Thanks Tarquin its so stressful trying to decide but I think your post has helped, I've been going back and forth on what to do since October! At one stage I'd the church in Rome provisionally booked. I've done a list of Pro's and Con's your post has helped and pushed Rome ahead.  Just need to get a move on it and hope everyone doesn't cringe at our invite


----------



## beautfan (4 Feb 2008)

I have been to a lot of weddings and absoutely hate them. 

I have turned down a few but it is hard if its a close friend.  In fact I have one in 2 weeks and I'm happy I don't have to listen about the photograher, the flowers, the dress and the many dramas I have to listen to here at work about them.  This will be the last of weddings thank god but I suppose the 2nd time rounds will start then.

Another thing I hate is getting the email of 3 million very badly taken photgraphs that you have to smile over.  

This really should be in letting off steam....


----------



## RMCF (4 Feb 2008)

I am not a fan of weddings at all, and could easily miss them.

The thing for me is that they are all just so similar. If you have been to 5 or 6 over your lifetime then they call become a bit 'samey'.

You hear the same gags in the speeches, yet everybody laughs at the same jokes they have heard over the years. The same sickly lines about the mother-in-law, handing over flowers etc. Its the same old formula that is the tedious bit for me - no-one ever tries anything different, because all this stuff is expected of them.

For me weddings only get fun at around 11pm onwards, when everybody is well loosened up and the craic gets going, with it turning into any other night out. But you can keep the rest of the day up to that point.


----------



## deedee80 (5 Feb 2008)

I Love Weddings.  Maybe thats because I have only been to a few and been close to the couple getting married so easily get caught up in the romance of the day.  I'm always the embarrassing one bawling in the Church as the bride walks down the aisle.  I'm getting married myself next year in Ireland and it will be a pretty big day as the planning is well under way but what I am more excited about than anything is getting married to my best friend, it might sound cheesy but I can't wait for that.  All I think about now is the church and how nervous I will be.  Rome sounds wonderful aswell but it wasn't really an option for us.  I am the first of my circle of friends to get married so maybe when I reach the 10 weddings a year scenario I might feel different, but I hope not


----------



## tml (6 Feb 2008)

DeeDee80 I have to agree with you, I love them too.....Glad im not the only one out there!!!


----------



## swordshead (8 Feb 2008)

Just on the wedding theme id like to know opinions on this! Im bridesmaid (which im delighted about and wouldnt say no) for a friends wedding next year and was wondering if bridesmaids pay for their own accommodation for the wedding night or do we pay like any other guest! I hope this doesnt sound cheap of me, just wondering what the norm is, if there is such a thing!


----------



## pc7 (8 Feb 2008)

think it depends I've been bridesmaid and had make up and room paid for, other times nothing paid for, think it depends on couples budget really.


----------



## WhoAmI (8 Feb 2008)

Re: invitations and regrets, in my opinion, the ones who aren't invited at all have their noses put much further out of joint than the happy couple if they receive a regret, if you follow me...


----------



## Joe1234 (8 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Me too but I guess people are entitled to their own hypocrisy if they want...
> 
> Many of them that I've been at start before the church bit!



And last during the church bit with many guests not getting to the church at all!!


----------



## z103 (10 Feb 2008)

> Me too but I guess people are entitled to their own hypocrisy if they want


We went for a church wedding because we wanted to get married in a church. We paid the Catholic church for it by means of a donation. The only part I could call 'hypocritical' was when I lied about believing in transubstantiation.

In general, I pretty much hate weddings.


----------

